
Show HN: StoryGraph.js – Define a world and generate random stories - jhedwards
https://github.com/incrediblesound/story-graph
======
brenschluss
This is pretty incredible and playful. Probability and state would be
fascinating; I wonder if this wouldn't be best achieved by having 'Type'
actually be thought of as 'Attribute', so you could have a
"beautiful(simple(plant)))" turn into "dead(simple(plant)))", having the
attribute itself perform as a state.

~~~
jhedwards
Oh gosh what a cool idea, I'll definitely consider implementing something like
this.

------
aakilfernandes
Cool! I wonder if this could be useful for generating passphrases somehow.

------
homarp
You know about Nanogenmo ?
[https://github.com/dariusk/NaNoGenMo-2015](https://github.com/dariusk/NaNoGenMo-2015)

Also, if you could add a license!

------
purplerabbit
Super, super interested.

Would it be possible to extend this by using NLP to parse worlds from existing
stories?

This could really go places.

~~~
jhedwards
That's an interesting idea because right now it's somewhat non trivial to
define the things and rules. If you could use a story to generate a world that
would be really neat! I'll definitely add that to the TODOs.

~~~
purplerabbit
I definitely think it would be possible to create a hierarchical thing-graph
from a story using some existing tools... I'm going to brainstorm and do a bit
of research.

I'll have to think more about extracting rules. That could be tough.

Please keep working on this! I don't have much time on my hands, but I would
love to contribute if I can.

~~~
jhedwards
Sounds good, I will definitely keep developing it when I have time. I'm hoping
there's some NLP library out there that parses a story into an AST-like thing.
Then all I'd need is to write an interpreter to convert the story AST into
story-graph objects. Not a bad excuse to do some NLP research.

